# Win 8 "Wifi Does not have a valid ip configuration"



## TechProbz (Mar 22, 2013)

So I have been having this computer issue for a while now.
About 2 weeks ago I left my Lenovo Win 8 laptop while it was performing windows update. The next morning I came back and I couldn't connect to any networks at school or home. So I decided to reset my laptop since its fairly new which solved the problem. However again this week when it automatically updated and now it won't connect again and Troubleshooter says "Wifi does not have a valid IP configuration" I have read a lot of solutions and none have worked like reset the winsock and Ipv4. Any ideas why? 
Here is my ipconfig/all settings:


Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

ireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual A
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9E-4E-36-A1-82-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

ireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Ada
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-4E-36-A1-82-C9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

ireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 22
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-4E-36-A1-82-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

thernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network C
n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-97-0E-70-64-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::44a:9e4e:532e:77d2%12(Prefer
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.17(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 22, 2013 6:37:51 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 23, 2013 6:37:51 P
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 255629070
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-9C-EB-E5-3C-97-0E-7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

unnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

unnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:10b8:c74:b7b3:515
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10b8:c74:b7b3:5151%18(Prefer
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 620756992
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-9C-EB-E5-3C-97-0E-7

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Bring up search

Type control panel
click it on the left when it comes up
click System and Security
Click on Windows updates
Then click on Windows update History
On of these is causing the problem.

You can do a system restore to before the updates and probably get back to working but as soon as these install again, your problem will return.

I would do the restore and then install them one at a time until the problem comes back, then you know you can uninstall it or restore to before it and don't install tht update.

I know, a lot of work, but without knowing exactly which updates were installed we're flying blind.


----------



## TechProbz (Mar 22, 2013)

Thx I knew it was the updates. Could you reply back to this thread if you find out anything else.
P.s is there any way to disable windows update?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Windows Update for your Wireless Adapter is causing the problem. Go to the Device Manager right click your *Wireless Adapter/Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver* to the previous version
To Hide the update, go to *Windows Update*, Find the Update for your Wireless, right click it and choose *Hide Update. *


----------



## TechProbz (Mar 22, 2013)

Rolled back all the network adapters still nothing.... Also I just downloaded some programs so what exactly does System restore do since I do not want reinstall them....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

System Restore Restores your system files, drivers etc, not personal files, to a date before this happened which you would choose from a calendar.


----------

